# Corsair Vengeance LP 8GB DDR3 1600 CL9 defekt?



## Lyran (2. Januar 2012)

Hallo,

ich habe kürzlich von 2x 2GB auf 2x 4GB RAM aufgerüstet, allerdings habe ich nun Abstürze in Spielen und auch im Desktopbetrieb. Memtest wirft Fehler ohne Ende, obwohl ich manuell die Werte richtig (?) eingestellt habe. Any Suggestions?


----------



## Darkisma (2. Januar 2012)

Hallo,
stell die Timings mal auf 11-11-11-24 und versuch mal ob das stabiler läuft.


----------



## Lyran (3. Januar 2012)

Okay, kann ich mal testen. Aber wenn ich CL9 RAM kaufe, sollte der doch auch damit laufen?!


----------



## BigT72 (14. Januar 2012)

habe die gleichen als 16G und auch schon einmal getauscht bei Mindfactory und immer das gleiche.

habe bei Memtest86 v4.0 haufen fehler aber bei Memtest86 v3.5 und bei Memtest86 v4.20 keine fehler wie kann das sein?


----------



## Lyran (14. Januar 2012)

Bei mir liegen sie jetzt aufm Schreibtisch, die gehen zu Corsair in die RMA 

Gut das ich noch meine "alten" RAMs habe.


----------



## BigT72 (14. Januar 2012)

laufen bei mir ohne fehler im pc nur wie ich oben geschrieben habe, kommen fehler meldungen nur bei Memtest86 v4.0 bei Memtest86 v3.5 und bei Memtest86 v4.20 keine fehler.


----------



## Schiassomat (14. Januar 2012)

Ich hab die VRam auf 1,65V gestellt, seit dem ist Ruhe.


----------



## BigT72 (14. Januar 2012)

1,65 ist das nicht bißchen viel?


----------



## Schiassomat (15. Januar 2012)

Nö die halten das ohne Probleme aus, hab die zum Benchen sogar auf 1,8V Laufen lassen mit 7-7-7-24 und 1600MHz.

Und bei 16GB Vollbestückung hatt zumindest mein MoBo mit 1,5V ein wenig Probleme germacht.

Mit 8Gb ging`s dann ohne Prob`s mit 1,5V

Edit.: ich hoffe es halt zumindest.


----------



## BigT72 (15. Januar 2012)

ok nur wo kann ich das bei diesen uefi bios das einstellen?


----------



## Schiassomat (15. Januar 2012)

Puh, du fragst mich Sachen.
Hab noch ein Normales BIOS, muss aber sicher im  UEFI auch irgend wo zum einstellen gehen.

Gibts da irgend was, was Extrem Tweaker heist oder so?


----------



## BigT72 (15. Januar 2012)

ja nur da habe ich noch nichts gefunden


----------



## Schiassomat (15. Januar 2012)

Da muste warscheinlich auf manuel umstellen und dann kannste die Volt einstellen.
Müßte eigenlich alles auf AUTO stehen.


----------



## BigT72 (15. Januar 2012)

ok werde ich mal schauen


----------



## Bluebeard (8. Februar 2012)

Das MemTest 4.0. Fehler macht kann auch einfach an der Erkennung liegen - MemTest Fehlerdiagnose nimmt man um bestehende Probleme zu verifizieren, Memtest hat eine sehr hohe eigenfehlerquote - bei der intakte Speicher als defekt angezeigt werden, daher ist es nicht als definitives Diagnosesystem heran zu ziehen, sondern nur bei bestehenden Problem.


----------



## Lyran (9. Februar 2012)

Bluebeard schrieb:


> Das MemTest 4.0. Fehler macht kann auch einfach an der Erkennung liegen - MemTest Fehlerdiagnose nimmt man um bestehende Probleme zu verifizieren, Memtest hat eine sehr hohe eigenfehlerquote - bei der intakte Speicher als defekt angezeigt werden, daher ist es nicht als definitives Diagnosesystem heran zu ziehen, sondern nur bei bestehenden Problem.


 
Danke, wieder was gelernt  Ich werde die RAMs in meinem zukünftigen SB/IB System testen, dann merke ich ja ob sie Probleme machen oder nicht.


----------



## Bluebeard (10. Februar 2012)

Korrekt, sobald Du merkst das es Probleme gibt oder Du denkst der Speicher macht Probleme - dann setzte man MemTest ein dabei ist dann die Diagnosezuverlässigkeit bei ca. 80%


----------

